# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul Digital: Apps/MicroSites for Next-Gen Grassroots

## orenbus

*STEP 1 - Watch the Promotion Video
STEP 2 - Pledge to Donate to the Project
STEP 3 - Share this project with other supporters!*



*Pledge to donate at the Kickstarter page: RandPaulDigital.com/kickstarterIf you prefer to use Bitcoin the project addy is: 14U6mLdpxynATx2ouwvvBZzapnQQuH3yERSign up to Volunteer to help with the Rand Paul Digital projects at the main site at: http://www.RandPaulDigital.comIf you are on Facebook, be sure to "Like" our Project Facebook PageShare and "Like" the FB version of the  Promo VideoFollow the RandPaulDigital on TwitterDeadline To Pledge By - Friday, September 17th 2015 9:30 PM EDT*

As many of you are aware by now, we’ve been working on a Kickstarter project to build grassroots digital solutions to support Rand Paul for 2016. Today we are happy to announce that the project page has just gone live! 

Below is a promotion video that we ask you please share with other grassroots activists and volunteers you know in the liberty movement that support Rand Paul. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFpRhxypPM8

To pledge now, or to watch the second project video and find out more about this important grassroots effort click this link.

http://www.RandPaulDigital.com/kickstarter

We understand that not everyone has time in their lives to make a full-time commitment to the cause, but your pledge could be the easiest way to be actively involved in a grassroots effort and support activists to help Rand Paul in 2016. 

Please know that every dollar helps to make this grassroots project to elect Rand Paul President a reality. Also, please remember that if the minimum pledge goal isn't met, this project can not be kickstarted. Every pledge, large or small, helps towards reaching this goal.

If you have already pledged, we ask that you help spread the word about this important grassroots project to other supporters. In order to reach the statistical threshold that will help ensure this project is fully funded by the cut off date, we need your help with letting others know by sharing the promotion video and project page link.

The contributions, support, and constructive input by many of you is nothing short of amazing. The last couple of weeks we've been in awe at how helpful and enthusiastic everyone has been to get us where we are today it is a humbling experience to see all of you pitching in. The people in the liberty movement are some of the best I have ever interacted with in my life. After the past eight years being here on RPF, I truly believe we can accomplish great things when we come together and set our mind to it. 

We hope you will be a part of this once-in-a-lifetime grassroots project to help elect Rand Paul President.

Thank you!

P.S. Will be giving out +Rep to project backers, post in this thread.

----------


## orenbus

reserved 1

----------


## orenbus

reserved 2

----------


## Bryan

Everyone, please look into this important effort, Orenbus has really played a key role in grassroots success in 2008 and 2012. We would do very well to support this effort, I will be.

I posted this on our fb page, please like and share:
https://www.facebook.com/LibertyFore...93647904014865

Thanks- and thank you orenbus for all you've done! I'm looking forward to the 2016 edition. 


Bryan

----------


## devil21

I will definitely support your project!  The grassroots put this movement on the map and it will be the grassroots that wins in 2016, not some ivory tower.

----------


## Bryan

> I will definitely support your project!  The grassroots put this movement on the map and it will be the grassroots that wins in 2016, not some ivory tower.


+rep! Agreed!

----------


## dntrpltt

Pledged what I can--looking forward to trying out the sites when everything goes live!

----------


## satchelmcqueen

shared! im still so poor its pathetic. ill spread the word as much as i can.

----------


## Foreigner

The best thing I have seen on this forum for a long time!

Pledged 50$ - I'll see if I can up it before the deadline. My economy isn't that hot right now.

----------


## nikcers

> The best thing I have seen on this forum for a long time!
> 
> Pledged 50$ - I'll see if I can up it before the deadline. My economy isn't that hot right now.


Fox news: 
Foreigners are backing the grass roots organization that wants to get Rand Paul elected, to skirt campaign finance laws they are using kick starter.

I joke but if I wasn't broke i would match you.

----------


## Texan4Life

not much but I'm in for $25.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

I'm in and just shared

Go Grassroots!

----------


## Kotin

Pledged 50 off the bat but sure I'll put in more as time goes by...

----------


## Jackie Moon

Awesome to see you doing this.  

You did great work in 2012, and it was a lot of fun.  I can only imagine how much greater the potential is this time with all of that experience and knowledge that you, and the rest of us, have gained.  

Will share everywhere I can, and look forward to seeing what you have planned.

----------


## liberalnurse

Woo-hoo!

You are now an official backer of Rand Paul Digital: Apps/MicroSites for Next-Gen Grassroots.

Your pledge

$50.00

----------


## Suzu

Still would like to talk with you about it, Jack. Guess you forgot...

----------


## ClydeCoulter



----------


## Danke

Orenbus, he is a mod, ya know.

----------


## orenbus

Here are some current stats so far:

Number of backers: 20 
Pledge amount: $1,278
Promo Video views (YT & FB): 1,289
FB Page Likes: 165
FB Post Reach: 3,653
Days to go: 14

A number of the Facebook most popular pages and groups have recently "pinned to the top" the kickstarter link or promo video including (MFTRP) Making Friends Through Rand Paul which has close to 17k members.

----------


## orenbus

>

----------


## orenbus

lindseygrahamforums?




> Lindsey Graham: 'I am running because the world is falling apart'




https://www.yahoo.com/politics/linds...274762516.html

----------


## DonovanJames

> Don't think there is a way to connect bitcoin to Kickstarter since it's a pledge based system, although could be wrong. We didn't want to collect money directly through paypal or other ways outside of the Kickstarter model, as this way it's less risk for the backers and those making the commitment to deliver, with this all-or-nothing approach.
> 
> Just in case anyone is not familiar with crowdfunding sites like Kickstarter, crowdfunding is when you pool contributions from various people to support a project in exchange for ensuring the project has the resources necessary to complete the work proposed and for various rewards to backers of the project. Kickstarter is the most widely used crowdfunding websiteon Kickstarter, if the funding goal isn't reached within a certain time frame, no one is charged a cent, the project does not get kickstarted and no rewards are distributed.


Ah OK - I'm pickin' up what you're throwin' down. I just loathe filling out another form on a website with my info when I can just send you liquid resources on the cheap. I'll make a pledge, but I'm itching for some computer upgrades that I'm trying to budget for so $20 is kind of my limit

----------


## The Rebel Poet

Here is the full quote:

----------


## orenbus

> Ah OK - I'm pickin' up what you're throwin' down. I just loathe filling out another form on a website with my info when I can just send you liquid resources on the cheap. I'll make a pledge, but I'm itching for some computer upgrades that I'm trying to budget for so $20 is kind of my limit


Thank you DonovanJames for pledging and having the vision to support this important project!  +Rep




> Here is the full quote:
> ...


HAHAHA! That's awesome, that's going up on the FB timeline.

----------


## Origanalist

> Here is the full quote:

----------


## orenbus



----------


## orenbus

// posting new email in a few minutes.

----------


## orenbus

Final version of email:

http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=...&id=e407962cb3

----------


## orenbus

Please retweet:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Agreed. Of the handful of grassroots leaders I've talked with from around the country, they are all reporting very low engagement... Beyond a 20 year low. Even tea party groups have suffered, the houston tea party didn't even bother to keep their website domain registered.


The "Tea Party" movement was co-opted, diluted and subverted by the neoconservatives and corporatists. They put up fake "Tea Party" candidates all over the nation, and once elected, they became RINOs just like Lindsey Graham. Marco Rubio and Kelly Ayotte are two prime examples. Then the establishment and neocon media worked to demonize the true, Constitution and liberty-oriented Tea Party people. Unfortunately, it sapped a lot of enthusiasm.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> what did that money get them last time this happened?


A soap box that was national (international, in fact). A pulpit bigger than libertarians have literally ever had. That's all. Ron Paul's national debate performances opened new eyes, and his media appearances moved libertarian issues onto the main stage. That's all. All of this paved the way for the opposition to Syria among other things. That's all.




> When it all boils down to it I'm not sure how much it all matters, really.


 It matters because it shapes the debate over issues, and gets our sermon beyond the choir.




> The really encouraging factor for the future that, to me, seemed extremely significant was the public outcry against any kind of conflict in Syria. It was full war drums beating and seemed to be the same media frenzied blitz from all sides of the spectrum pushing from some kind of war or the other, but the digital connection of most American Citizens allowed everyone to stand together and shout a resounding NO. This gives me hope that despite the normal apathy of day to day politics, when something major is on the line like War, people become active.


 That is precisely BECAUSE of what Ron Paul's national presidential campaign did. If Ron Paul had not had national prominence, none of this would have been possible.

----------


## nikcers

> The "Tea Party" movement was co-opted, diluted and subverted by the neoconservatives and corporatists. They put up fake "Tea Party" candidates all over the nation, and once elected, they became RINOs just like Lindsey Graham. Marco Rubio and Kelly Ayotte are two prime examples. Then the establishment and neocon media worked to demonize the true, Constitution and liberty-oriented Tea Party people. Unfortunately, it sapped a lot of enthusiasm.


there are 20 republican candidates running and most of them are doing it for the paycheck. The grass roots activists split between atleast 3 candidates and they are all using the same formula. Rand needs to unite these liberty minded activists, and the activists arent going to open their wallets unless they see something different and something they think isnt going to fizzle out before it comes to fruition. Rand is already changing minds a lot of people in the Cruz camp wavered during the filabuster. You see it in a lot of forums a lot of people just need to see Rand debate and see more of what he stands for people havent been listening to Rand for 30 years he has to earn a lot more trust, especially to the people his dad alienated.

----------


## nikcers

> How could this project be financed with micro transactions? If orenbus  and Dave are going to start doing it they need some assurance that they  will not starve because they are quitting their jobs.


You don't have to re-invent the wheel, even the campaign is focusing on selling merchandise for donations and not trying to bomb huge amounts in one day all the time, they make micro transactions when they sell stuff like that.

----------


## Barrex

> You don't have to re-invent the wheel, even the campaign is focusing on selling merchandise for donations and not trying to bomb huge amounts in one day all the time, they make micro transactions when they sell stuff like that.


I know how they work but how would you specifically implement it in this project?

----------


## nikcers

> I know how they work but how would you specifically implement it in this project?


you gotta rub sticks together before you can start a fire, since this isn't affiliated with the campaign there are a million different ways to run it. You can use satire sex and mud sling all you want and not hurt the campaigns image. You need to research specifically what groups of people you want to attract and market a product they would buy normally something that's in their budget that they would buy on a regular basis but wouldn't mind paying a premium for because of its brand or exclusiveness.

----------


## Barrex

> you gotta rub sticks together before you can start a fire, since this isn't affiliated with the campaign there are a million different ways to run it. You can use satire sex and mud sling all you want and not hurt the campaigns image. You need to research specifically what groups of people you want to attract and market a product they would buy normally something that's in their budget that they would buy on a regular basis but wouldn't mind paying a premium for because of its brand or exclusiveness.


Sorry I am still not seeing how that will work on this specific project. Can you be specific? How exactly?

----------


## devil21

> Agreed. Of the handful of grassroots leaders I've talked with from around the country, they are all reporting very low engagement... Beyond a 20 year low. Even tea party groups have suffered, the houston tea party didn't even bother to keep their website domain registered. 
> 
> I stopped using fb in 2010 (after they went off the chain with anti privacy) but still drop in sometimes. In 2010 my feed was nearly 100% political, now it's nearly politically devoid and mostly filled with trivia memes and videos of things like silly cats.
> 
> Some activists are waiting for the next spark to get back in, maybe Rand will provide that...


It's still pretty early in the election cycle too.  It'll pick up after the media ramps up coverage and the debates start, assuming s-doesn't-h-t-f in the meantime.

----------


## Foreigner

I don't really wanna go down that road, but...

What if the target isn't met? Do you have a backup plan?

I'd be willing to give at least 100$ in an regular donation - and maybe more later for you and your team to work on these projects part time. (or maybe prioritize to do only the most critical parts) I see some hope in that the number of donations have almost doubled in a couple of days, but it's still a long way in dollars to reach the target.

So... everybody, just pledge - more than you normally would think responsible. I know, it might seem a foolhardy thing to do, but: (1) If the target amount isn't reached, nobody gets charged - so no real loss at all. (2) If the target amount is met - we all just did something amazing for the liberty movement - and for freedom and liberty in the most important, and trendsetting country on earth.

I'll be thinking long and hard tomorrow on how much I can afford. I Hope this inspires some others as well!

----------


## Warlord

bump

----------


## daviddee

...

----------


## orenbus

> I don't really wanna go down that road, but...
> 
> What if the target isn't met? Do you have a backup plan?
> 
> I'd be willing to give at least 100$ in an regular donation - and maybe more later for you and your team to work on these projects part time. (or maybe prioritize to do only the most critical parts) I see some hope in that the number of donations have almost doubled in a couple of days, but it's still a long way in dollars to reach the target.
> 
> So... everybody, just pledge - more than you normally would think responsible. I know, it might seem a foolhardy thing to do, but: (1) If the target amount isn't reached, nobody gets charged - so no real loss at all. (2) If the target amount is met - we all just did something amazing for the liberty movement - and for freedom and liberty in the most important, and trendsetting country on earth.
> 
> I'll be thinking long and hard tomorrow on how much I can afford. I Hope this inspires some others as well!


Thanks for sentiments here. Looking at the numbers I concur with the others that it's not realistic to believe that the goal will be reached by Thursday. I would still encourage those that were planning to pledge as new backers to go ahead and do so as a sign of support for the project, even if funds are never transferred.

There is a backup plan we are currently considering, will have more information for you in a few days.

----------


## orenbus

> The logo needs to be changed.


Digital has been defunct, out of business for going on almost 20 years, we were aware of the potential conflict with the logo and did look into it. Appreciate your thoughts here, and the possible confusion, will pass it along. Thanks.

----------


## orenbus

So everyone is aware we have a backup plan that is currently being considered, will have more in a few days.

We are also asking those that have been involved thus far and *especially those that pledged* for their thoughts on how the effort might have been done differently. We have some ideas on these, but would be interested in your thoughts as well. Feel free to PM, email me or reply here. 

Thank you.

----------


## Crashland

> So everyone is aware we have a backup plan that is currently being considered, will have more in a few days.
> 
> We are also asking those that have been involved thus far and *especially those that pledged* for their thoughts on how the effort might have been done differently. We have some ideas on these, but would be interested in your thoughts as well. Feel free to PM, email me or reply here. 
> 
> Thank you.


IMO, the problem is the marketing, not the content. The project itself looks impressive. It feels to me like the well is untapped, not dried up. Was this project being disseminated to liberty groups on college campuses?

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> So everyone is aware we have a backup plan that is currently being considered, will have more in a few days.
> 
> We are also asking those that have been involved thus far and *especially those that pledged* for their thoughts on how the effort might have been done differently. We have some ideas on these, but would be interested in your thoughts as well. Feel free to PM, email me or reply here. 
> 
> Thank you.


It seems to me that you set the deadline really short. 25k is a lot of money in such a short time, and you can't expect anything Rand related to just go viral by itself at this point in the cycle, because half of the liberty movement gave up on politics to become anarchists and anti-rand bots. Projects like this will help change that and organize us, but we are really too disorganized at this point to do massive viral anything in a short time.

----------


## ProBlue33

Only 40 donors, the apathy is palpable, so sad to see. 
What you are seeing is just how burned people feel from 2012.
Until Rand actually gets the nomination I think people will hold on to their cash.
That's what happens when the GOP screwed over and humiliated people at the GOP convention, people are like what's the point.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It seems to me that you set the deadline really short. 25k is a lot of money in such a short time, and you can't expect anything Rand related to just go viral by itself at this point in the cycle, because half of the liberty movement gave up on politics to become anarchists and anti-rand bots. Projects like this will help change that and organize us, but we are really too disorganized at this point to do massive viral anything in a short time.


Yea, I'll second that. 

It may have been a bit over-ambitious Jack.

That's a shame, I wish we had more people willing to get in on it, but we don't - at this point. 

_"In the beginning of a change the patriot is a scarce man, and brave, and hated and scorned. 

When his cause succeeds, the timid join him, for then it costs noting to be a patriot."_

...One must work with the material at hand.

So, either scale back the project, wait, or find a way to broaden the appeal (which probably means watering down the message).

----------


## Origanalist

> It seems to me that you set the deadline really short. 25k is a lot of money in such a short time, and you can't expect anything Rand related to just go viral by itself at this point in the cycle, because half of the liberty movement gave up on politics to become anarchists and anti-rand bots. Projects like this will help change that and organize us, but we are really too disorganized at this point to do massive viral anything in a short time.


Well, it is what it is. That's what was needed to accomplish the task. I understand the apathy here, Rand isn't Ron. But really, What other option is there? And if Ron was running again he would lose again. We can't live by the all or nothing credo when the other side is perfectly willing to patiently wait for one baby step at a time. And they always get it.

So Rand moderates his words and actions enough not to freak out boobus and the liberty movement jumps off the train. What the hell is he supposed to do? Imagine Rand Paul with 8 years on the 'bully pulpit'.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Agreed. Of the handful of grassroots leaders I've talked with from around the country, they are all reporting very low engagement... Beyond a 20 year low. Even tea party groups have suffered, the houston tea party didn't even bother to keep their website domain registered. 
> 
> I stopped using fb in 2010 (after they went off the chain with anti privacy) but still drop in sometimes. In 2010 my feed was nearly 100% political, now it's nearly politically devoid and mostly filled with trivia memes and videos of things like silly cats.
> 
> Some activists are waiting for the next spark to get back in, maybe Rand will provide that...


If we were to look at it from a completely cultural or societal perspective, i like the notion that people are becoming less politically active. Bad timing _from_ a purely political perspective? Likely.

I think we'd do well as a nation to revert back to the cultural _way of life_ of the 80s that largely contributed to the health of the country. A laid back way of life. Returning to things that are meaningfiul in an every day way. Culturally conservative, I suppose is the word. I guess if anyone here lived through that era, then, they'd likely understand where I'm coming from.

----------


## Origanalist

> If we were to look at it from a completely cultural or societal perspective, i like the notion that people are becoming less politically active. Bad timing _from_ a purely political perspective? Likely.
> 
> I think we'd do well as a nation to revert back to the cultural _way of life_ of the 80s that largely contributed to the health of the country. A laid back way of life. Returning to things that are meaningfiul in an every day way. Culturally conservative, I suppose is the word. I guess if anyone here lived through that era, then, they'd likely understand where I'm coming from.


I lived through the 80's and I have no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I lived through the 80's and I have no idea what you're talking about.


Really? Hm. Ah well. Maybe its just me thinking that way.

----------


## Origanalist

> Really? Hm. Ah well. Maybe its just me thinking that way.


I will agree that compared to the 90's they look good. But that's not saying a lot.

----------


## Origanalist

> Really? Hm. Ah well. Maybe its just me thinking that way.


I guess my perspective is skewed a bit. The desire to dominate by the government was always there, but the tools and technology to do it has grown decade by decade, year by year.

----------


## nayjevin

LOL I just looked and there's 46 hours left.  Why the flying towels?  Take to the streets people.  There are lots who don't know about this yet.  Even if it doesn't get funded it will help for Jack to be in contact with 40+ people willing to help support whatever he is able to do (and if you've looked into it, everything he's done has been top notch.)  Compare his past projects to some of the controversial ones we have seen in the past.  We are lucky to have such a rock-solid crew ready to work to get Rand elected.  There are no question marks, there is good judgment and expertise and focus and dedication.  This leads me to believe that not enough people know about it is all.  What can you do?  I'm about to do something...

----------


## The Northbreather

Your pledge


$100.00 Edit
Level: Platinum Patron

Project looks great!

Sorry it took so long. Trying to get a business off the ground.

More to come.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Wow, I didn't know it was about to expire.

No problem, Kickstarter will let you put it up again.  Try, try again.  Consensus is that 30 days is the ideal campaign length.  So make that the time period next time.

So retool the campaign, do it again.  Promotion is the key to these things.  Social media.  Were you on Facebook 8 hours a day posting, finding communities, encouraging people to spread it?  Did you tap into the Twitterverse?  Did you get all your network of friends on board and helping spread the word to all _their_ friends and _their_ friends?

See if you can get on the Alex Jones Show.

Promote it somehow in LewRockwell.com -- maybe write an article for them?

Mises University is about to start.  Maybe you can do something with that, somehow have a presence down there in Auburn.

Liberty.Me.

I don't see anything about the campaign on Popular Liberty at the Daily Paul.

Get interviewed in Reason.

You just gotta beat the pavement and get the word out.  You should be contacting all these: http://www.humblelibertarian.com/200...-websites.html

All that said, the campaign has one fatal flaw, IMO.  You're not going to be happy to hear it.  I'm sorry.  But here it is: "$18,920 - Team Basic Living Expenses (May->August)."  I don't know that people are going to be excited about paying your personal expenses, which is what the vast majority of the funds are going to.

----------


## The Northbreather

Bumpers

----------


## nayjevin

15 hours

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> I don't see anything about the campaign on Popular Liberty at the Daily Paul.


DP has a thread. Upvote and comment. http://popularliberty.com/1980/rand-...gen-grassroots

----------


## orenbus

Hey all, first I want to give a *huge thanks to those of you that backed the project and those that helped to spread the word.* Although we were not able to reach the goal and get a green light for the project at this time, a lot was gained from going through this process and we are looking to working with you in a future relaunch of this project on Kickstarter. With that said we are about to cancel the current project on KS so it can be rebooted in the future.

Once the page on Kickstarter in canceled we won't be able to edit the main portion so we've made some modifications including adding a heads up for supporters that may not be aware of this effort currently, and run across the KS page down the road. Have also added a few quotes/testimonials to the KS page from fellow grassroots activists that in the past weeks who have been publicly supportive of the project.

Have added a message to go to RandPaulDigital.com for new info. on the road ahead, we're currently working on something for the site that will be released next week, for now there is a countdown clock. 

I'll make another post here either later tonight or tomorrow to make some replies and also go into more detail on a path forward to relaunch the project.

Thanks everyone for your continued support.

----------


## Crashland

Thank you orenbus for continuing despite the setback. What sorts of improvements do you have in mind for the relaunch?

----------


## The Rebel Poet

Have you considered breaking it up into multiple separate projects? If you divide up moneybomb promotion, early state outreach, graphs and data, and FreeMeTv, you can: 1) keep it from being all or none and maybe get traction on one project even if others fail, 2) do them at different times allowing people to see some tangible results lending momentum from one project to the next, and 3) spread the cost thinner so it's not so scary a number. I'll bet people would be more likely to give $15 twice than $20 once.

----------


## orenbus

Okay so having gone through this process we've come to a number of realizations, which some of you have already mentioned above, here are the main points;

1. The pledge goal was set too high, although ideally we would want to work on all the project parts during the same time frame, we're looking at how we may 
want to break up the project based on priority, backer support, or come up with another *approach to adjust the pledge goal.*

2. No matter how much effort is put out by a handful of us, we need more help in different areas. Personally I was trying to wear way too many hats, expending time in areas instead of focusing in others, all the while working a job and maintaining family responsibilities. To give the project a fair shot at succeeding the workload for promoting the kickstarter needs to be distributed to avoid pitfalls. A lot of the work I was doing needed to be done, there was also trial and error, and discovery through the staggered approach producing videos, prototypes and assets with an aggressive deadline with hope of getting to work on the projects sooner and no doubt there were things that were missed. To help correct this, after a couple of email blasts went out I've received messages from *fellow supporters wanting to volunteer with the project in specific roles.* These are listed below to help spread the activities, let us know if you are interested in helping.

3. Before the Kickstarter project can be relaunched* a network of early identified backers and clear avenues for promotion* beyond Forums and Facebook need to be established. This way on day one at minimum 30% of the goal is guaranteed to be reached in the first hours and a larger audience of fellow supporters can find out about the project, assuring that the project will be fully funded by the new deadline. To help resolve this the RandPaulDigital.com page will have a pledge form for those intending to donate to the kickstarter project on relaunch, we will have a goal set for the number of backers needing to be signed up before we relaunch the project. We'll be working to reach out to media and liberty sites for promotion prior to any relaunch to best promote the effort. One idea may also be to relaunch during a major event Rand is involved in, perhaps the debates or something earlier.

There are other things we are looking at but the above are the high level areas that will be focused as a prerequisite to relaunch.

*Here are some of the roles we are looking to fill:*

Marketing Manager - help with reaching out to media and pro liberty news sites
Blogs/Forums Liaison - person to interact with liberty blogs and special group forums where pro Rand Paul groups reside 
Email-Blast Copy Writer - help with writing copy for emails that will be mass distributed to supporters
Social Media Writer/Promoter - reporting latest developments on Twitter, Facebook and potentially Instagram
Social Media Designer - funny meme images, promo images
Video Script Writer - write verbatim dialog that can be used when putting videos together about the project and updates 
Video Editor - promo videos for the project

If you choose to volunteer for any of the above, full acknowledgements for your contributions will be listed on the main site. Do not be worried about being "officially" part of the team if you are interested in volunteering, but may not be able to guarantee a fixed amount of time. This is a grassroots effort so I appreciate any time you can donate to the activities listed above to help relieve pressure on the rest of us, and would be grateful for your help. PM me if you are interested or reply here.

The immediate plan right now and what we are currently working on is setting up a site that will address and/or help to identify the key pieces of information in the major items listed above. We are working around the clock to have something up this coming week.

----------


## orenbus

> IMO, the problem is the marketing, not the content. The project itself looks impressive. It feels to me like the well is untapped, not dried up. Was this project being disseminated to liberty groups on college campuses?


I spoke with a few members of college liberty groups, but nothing on the scale that could have been done. I think you are absolutely right, the well is untapped, but to do so properly requires a coordinated effort.

----------


## orenbus

> It seems to me that you set the deadline really short.


Typically Kickstarter recommends projects not go much longer than 30 days because most of the pledges come in the first 72 hours or towards the deadline, there is usually a lull in the middle where not much is going on, they also suggest that having longer project deadlines reduces the chance for success. Although I've read conflicting arguments about the inverted bell curve and some projects going 45 days. Having a shorter deadline creates a sense of urgency for both the organizers and backers, but in this case yea it may have been too short, especially considering the amount of work that needed to be done and the staggered approach and discovery of the process details.

----------


## orenbus

By the way was going through an old hard drive and found these forgotten gems from 2007. Figured some of you may get a kick out of them.

Some designs my buddy sketched out, the RP one that showed up on someone cake we don't know and on lots of sign photos posted on the net:












Dave having fun with photoshop:





Ron Paul Nation was a edgy site we made at the time got traffic from different corners and people we didn't know started to promote it:



This one surprised the hell out of me, I show up for the philly rally and see this on a back of this girl's sports car:

----------


## orenbus

And FreeMe.TV:





FreeMeTV Embedable player prototype:



Revolution at MIT?



Some oldies but goodies:

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Have you considered breaking it up into multiple separate projects? If you divide up moneybomb promotion, early state outreach, graphs and data, and FreeMeTv, you can: 1) keep it from being all or none and maybe get traction on one project even if others fail, 2) do them at different times allowing people to see some tangible results lending momentum from one project to the next, and 3) spread the cost thinner so it's not so scary a number. I'll bet people would be more likely to give $15 twice than $20 once.


I agree it needs to be broken down.  I personally like FreeMe.tv and RonPaulNation

How about setting the goal low and letting people vote similar to instant runoff voting.

So in selections, say a share of FreeMe.tv is $5 and if I want to donate $100 to that, I enter quantity 20.




> *Here are some of the roles we are looking to fill:*





> Marketing Manager - help with reaching out to media and pro liberty news sites


OK if press releases.




> Blogs/Forums Liaison - person to interact with liberty blogs and special group forums where pro Rand Paul groups reside


We have fallout left on yahoo, Meetup, Myspace and Facebook.
If you send 5 people the same or a very similar message on Facebook or post to 5 state groups you get an automatic suspension for 10 days for the first offense.  You might just get banned and your account yanked.  The others have similar anti-spam measures.




> Email-Blast Copy Writer - help with writing copy for emails that will be mass distributed to supporters


You have e-mail lists?  No one else seems to except the official campaign an they can't cooperate with the grassroots.




> Social Media Writer/Promoter - reporting latest developments on Twitter, Facebook and potentially Instagram


OK, but note above.  twitter needs a following and retweeters.  Facebook issues above not sure about Instagram.  There are others.




> Social Media Designer - funny meme images, promo images


RonPaulGraphics on Yahoo




> Video Script Writer - write verbatim dialog that can be used when putting videos together about the project and updates 
> Video Editor - promo videos for the project


RonPaulVideo on Yahoo never really took off, but try contacting people that posted there or contacting people that did RP vids on YouTube.

-t

----------


## orenbus

So a NJ State Cop just liked the Rand Paul Digital page on Facebook. Should I be concerned?

----------


## timosman

> So a NJ State Cop just liked the Rand Paul Digital page on Facebook. Should I be concerned?


Freedom is popular.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> So a NJ State Cop just liked the Rand Paul Digital page on Facebook. Should I be concerned?


Probably...

Anyway, looking forward to future developments. Keep up the good work Jack.

----------


## Barrex

> So a NJ State Cop just liked the Rand Paul Digital page on Facebook. Should I be concerned?


Who are you? First time we communicate.

----------


## orenbus

If you have bitcoin, currently looking to raise $150 right now to pay for the Mailchimp email service we use. Once the RandPaulDigital.com pledge page is up we can send out an announcement email to over 20,000 supporters on a mailing list we've maintained over past election cycles from creation of grassroots projects. We'll also use this service through the course of the pledge drive.

Here is the bitcoin address:
Edit: bitcoin address removed as this has been fully funded, thanks DonovanJames and Crashland. 

This is a limited donation and will only go to the initial email promo service to help get the word out to fellow supporters about the project. Once the project is fully funded through Kickstarter the person(s) that helped with this initial effort will receive a special early adopter reward and recognition. We are looking for very small donations on this one so if you can send 5-10 dollars that's great! This is important as it will help get the ball rolling and help spread the word about RandPaulDigital.com through these important initial emails. 

Thanks.

----------


## Bradleyb86

> If you have bitcoin, currently looking to raise $150 right now to pay for the Mailchimp email service we use. Once the RandPaulDigital.com pledge page is up we can send out an announcement email to over 20,000 supporters on a mailing list we've maintained over past election cycles from creation of grassroots projects. We'll also use this service through the course of the pledge drive.
> 
> This is a limited donation and will only go to the initial email promo service to help get the word out to fellow supporters about the project. Once the project is fully funded through Kickstarter the person(s) that helped with this initial effort will receive a special early adopter reward and recognition. We are looking for very small donations on this one so if you can send 5-10 dollars that's great! This is important as it will help get the ball rolling and help spread the word about RandPaulDigital.com through these important initial emails. 
> 
> Thanks.


How close are you to the $150 now? I would like to help out.

----------


## orenbus

> How close are you to the $150 now? I would like to help out.


So far $30 in. Once it gets to $150 I'll edit the post, could you also remove the bitcoin address from your post? Don't want people sending in more than the $150 that is needed right now.

----------


## DonovanJames

> So far $30 in. Once it gets to $150 I'll edit the post, could you also remove the bitcoin address from your post? Don't want people sending in more than the $150 that is needed right now.


I'll double that, .132 BTC on the way

----------


## orenbus

> I'll double that, .132 BTC on the way


Thanks Donovan so much for donating. Your commitment to helping this project is greatly appreciated. +Rep

----------


## r3volution 3.0

For the MailChimp fundraiser (good choice of mail service BTW), we can only donate bitcoins?

...I dun have no stinkin bitcoins...

But I can donate a few Bernanke bucks if there's an option to do so.

----------


## Crashland

I got the rest of it 0.39670296 BTC

----------


## DonovanJames

> Thanks Donovan so much for donating. Your commitment to helping this project is greatly appreciated. +Rep


Glad to do it. This seems to be the only avenue for genuine activism and I really appreciate what you're doing. It seems to currently be an uphill struggle and I admire your perseverance. My only hope is that more people will understand this and hop on board. We all know that Rand doesn't have a billionaire backer still and until he's going to need all the help he can get to have a shot at the Primary. I'm sure we, as seasoned veterans of the underdogs, can pull out something a little better than Jesse Benton's PAC

----------


## orenbus

> I got the rest of it 0.39670296 BTC


Crashland, thanks for helping with the rest through this generous donation! I also appreciate your support and advice during this process!   +Rep

----------


## orenbus

> For the MailChimp fundraiser (good choice of mail service BTW), we can only donate bitcoins?
> 
> ...I dun have no stinkin bitcoins...
> 
> But I can donate a few Bernanke bucks if there's an option to do so.


I know some people only donate through bitcoin, and needed to pay for mailchimp so wanted to make this limited fundraiser available.

Thanks for being willing to help out though, appreciate it.  + Rep

----------


## FSP-Rebel

O, you should repost your Bit addy here and in the OP cause I'm going international with this. I'm not promising but I think I have many decent interested parties here and abroad that are willing to help Rand to victory on bitcointalk, and your crew being their (mostly abroad) way to helping out.

I plan on c & p your OP in my thread but perhaps you could whip up a nice little caption of your crew and needs for me to use accordingly. Either way, I'll get on that tomorrow later on. My work in progress is strong w/ over 90k views. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=598287.0

----------


## Foreigner

Any updates? I'm ready to back this!

----------


## orenbus

> O, you should repost your Bit addy here and in the OP cause I'm going international with this. I'm not promising but I think I have many decent interested parties here and abroad that are willing to help Rand to victory on bitcointalk, and your crew being their (mostly abroad) way to helping out.
> 
> I plan on c & p your OP in my thread but perhaps you could whip up a nice little caption of your crew and needs for me to use accordingly. Either way, I'll get on that tomorrow later on. My work in progress is strong w/ over 90k views. https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=598287.0


We're in the process of relaunching the project. The Bit addy is:

14U6mLdpxynATx2ouwvvBZzapnQQuH3yER

It is also in the pledge area, on the project main page at: http://www.RandPaulDigital.com

Anything you can do to help spread the word, we'd appreciate it! Will be updating the OP if you want to c & p. Great job on bitcointalk!

----------


## orenbus

> Any updates? I'm ready to back this!


We just updated the RandPaulDigital.com page in anticipation of the relaunch. Putting on the finishing touches now before we start spreading it around, if anyone can help with content would appreciate it. The main thing left outstanding is a top 10 Tweet messages of why you should support Rand Paul that supporters can share. The section where the content would be placed is in "Share Facts" area, you can get to it by the navigation at the top right of the page under "Engage". Supporters will be able to use the left and right arrows to scroll through the pictures with a tweet message on each one that they can then share using the facebook or twitter images to help promote both Rand Paul and the Digital project supporting the MBs.

Would appreciate if those of you interested can sign up on the page as pledging to donate to the project and/or as a volunteer to help with MBs and other grassroots projects RPD would be taking on. Also if anyone sees something on the page that should be modified, either it being copy or other, please let us know.

----------


## nayjevin

> The main thing left outstanding is a top 10 Tweet messages of why you should support Rand Paul that supporters can retweet. The section where the content would be placed is in "Share Facts" area, you can get to it by the navigation at the top right of the page under "Engage". Supporters will be able to use the left and right arrows to scroll through the pictures with a tweet message on each one that they can then share using the facebook or twitter images to help promote both Rand Paul and the Digital project supporting the MBs.


Started this thread for ideas:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-for-President

----------


## devil21

New pledge made.  Best of luck on this second attempt!

----------


## Crashland

Pledged and good luck. Common people, more! Get excited, this is really awesome stuff

----------


## orenbus

> Started this thread for ideas:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-for-President


Appreciate your help putting those messages and tweets together. Have updated the slides on the main site, still need to work that area a bit more, but it's a huge improvement from before. Thanks for the quick turn around on those!  +Rep

----------


## orenbus

> New pledge made.  Best of luck on this second attempt!


Thanks Dev for being one of the first early backers of the relaunch. +Rep!

----------


## orenbus

> Pledged and good luck. Common people, more! Get excited, this is really awesome stuff


Thanks Crashland for your continued support!

----------


## orenbus

The Rand Paul Digital project has been relaunched on Kickstarter. We humbly ask for your needed support so we have the infrastructure and ability to get started right away allowing us to work for you. There are also some great rewards for the different backer levels listed to boot, check them out!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-and-apps-proj

If you are interested in volunteering to help promote or work on the Rand Paul Digital project and related projects including MB promotion, etc., please let us know or fill out the volunteer form at the main site.
http://www.RandPaulDigital.com

----------


## orenbus

Share your twitter messages:

----------

